# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  καρδερινα αγρια η εκτροφης

## petra

Καλημερα παιδια διαβασα στο φορουμ για το ποιες καρδερινες πρεπει να προτιμαμε,εγω εχω μια απ οταν ηταν μωρακι δεν ειχε καν χρωματα πανω οταν μου τι φερανε ητανε πολυ ημερη και ακομα και τωρα οταν τη βγαζω απο το κλουβακι της γυριζει μονη της μεσα μετα απο λιγο.Βεβαια δεν εχει δαχτυλιδη αλλα απο κει που μου τι φερανε εμαθα οτι εκτρεφει καρδερινες αλλα δεν ειναι επαγγελματιας απλα ασχολειτε με την εκτροφη διαφορων πτηνων.Λετε να ειναι αγρια και να την πηραν απο τη φωλιτσα της?

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΤΡΑ να ξερεις οτι η εκτροφη της καρδερινας στην αιχμαλωσια ειναι υπαρκτη και δυσκολη.οι εκτροφει ςπου βγαζουν τετοια πουλακια δυσκολα τα δινουν για 2 λογους.αλλοι γιατι απλα θελουν να εχουν κερδος απο την πωληση τους σε οχι ευκαταφρονητη τιμη αφου υπαρχει μικρη προσφορα στην αγορα και αλλοι γιατι και να εχουν σαν πιστευω το να χαριζουν (δυσκολο αλλα ξερω οτι υπαρχουν και ειναι προς τιμην τους ) δεν δινουν ενα τετοιο πουλακι που δυσκολα καταφερανε να γεννηθει ,σε ατομο που δεν εχει πειρα να το εκθρεψει χωρις κινδυνο της ζωης του.και πιστεψε με για μια τετοια εκτροφη χρειαζεται αρκετη γνωση ,σοβαροτητα και ευθυνη γιατι περα απο την καλ διατροφη με πολυποικιλα μιγματα σπορων απαιτειται και διαρκης ελεγχος ως προς το θεμα των ασθενειων και ειδικα των κοκκιδιων (παρασιτα που ειναι μεγας και διαρκης κινδυνος για αυτα και ειδικα στις στρεσσογονες συνθηκες της αιχμαλωσιας ) .οποτε δυσκολο να πιστεψω οτι σου δωσανε καθαρα πουλακι εκτροφης (πραγματικα γεννημενο σε κλουβι και οχι κλεμμενο απο φωλια ως νεοσσος ή αυγο που εκολλαφθηκε απο καναρα ).ομως τιποτα δεν μπορει να αποκλειστει.

----------


## petra

ευχαριστω πολυ.Αν την αφησω ελευθερη αυριο το πρωι θα μπορει να πεταξει γιατι η ουριτσα της λειπει?

----------


## jk21

Πετρα το οτι δεν δεχομαι μια συζητηση για ζευγαρωμα πιασμενου πιθανοτατα πουλιου για ζευγαρωμα πχ με καναρα (μιλαω για το αλλο ποστ ) δεν σημαινει οτι σου λεω οτι σιγουρα το πουλι πρεπει να βρεθει αμεσα στη φυση.Ουτε οτι δεν πρεπει να βρεθει ξανα εκει.αν το πουλακι ειναι μηνες σε μικρο κλουβι ισως κινητικα και σε οποιεσδηποτε συνθηκες απελευθερωσης να μην ειναι ικανο να  εχει μια επιτυχημενη.πρωτον πρεπει να περιμενεις η ουρα να επανελθει.στο διαστημα αυτο να το εχεις σε οσο δυνατον μεγαλυτερο κλουβι.απο κει και περα να ειναι ο καιρος πιο ζεστος (εκει ακομα εχετε εντονα κρυα ) και να βρεις περιοχη που συχναζουν πληθυσμοι  καρδερινας και να εχει υποτυπωδεις πηγες νερου εκει κοντα.αν συχναζουν (περασμα) καρδερινες θα εχει σιγουρα και τροφη.αν υπαρχει μερος με γαιδουραγκαθα ,πιθανοτατα να συναντησεις την ανοιξη πληθυσμους της.επισης μερη με οπορωφορα.οταν θα την αφησεις θα εχεις μαζι σου το κλουβι της με νερο ,τροφη και ανοιχτη πορτα.θα την αφησεις αν εχεις δει με την ιδια κινηση που κανουν οταν αφηνουν ενα περιστερι οθωντας το ελαφρως προς τα πανω.θα απομακρυνθεις απο το κλουβι αλλα θα παρακολουθεις διακριτικα για κανενα μισαωρο.αν ειναι θα επιστεψει μονη της .αλλιως δεν θα ξαναγυρισει και συ θα εχεις νοιωσει κατι που θα προσπαθεις χρονια να το εκφρασεις αλλα δεν θα βρισκεις λογια! αν το πουλακι δεν γεννηθηκε σε κλουβι και ειδικα αν δεν ταιστηκε στο χερι μην ανησυχεις ολα θα πανε καλα.

* η υπογραφη μου κατι λεει... :wink:

----------


## petra

Θα περιμενω να βγαλει ουριτσα και να ζεστανει ο καιρος.Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σου!

----------

